# Joly Braga Santos



## science

Thus saith Wikipedia, the Great and Powerful: "José Manuel Joly Braga Santos (May 14, 1924–July 18, 1988) was a Portuguese composer and conductor, who was born and died in Lisbon."

I don't know any of his music, though there have been recordings. Hopefully someone knowledgeable will show up and help us out!


----------



## Weston

I have one piece - _Concerto para Orquestra Da Cordas_. To my ears it has a 1950's "sword and sandal" epic film score quality in the manner of Miklos Rosza, though it is only a string orchestra. I enjoy it a lot when I hear it. I have some other albums on my to get list, mostly on the Marco Polo label. I'll probably settle for mp3s.


----------



## TrevBus

science said:


> Thus saith Wikipedia, the Great and Powerful: "José Manuel Joly Braga Santos (May 14, 1924-July 18, 1988) was a Portuguese composer and conductor, who was born and died in Lisbon."
> 
> I don't know any of his music, though there have been recordings. Hopefully someone knowledgeable will show up and help us out!


I have all of his symphonies(4 seperate cds) and a disc of an overture, an elegy, a ballet suit(Alfama), his Variations for Orchestra and Three Symphonic Sketches. All of this on the Marco Polo label, except for the last. That is on Naxos.
He was a find for me and enjoy all, esp. Sym. #4. That is a gem, esp. the last movement. Glorious.


----------



## Ravndal

Perhaps you will like his symphony no 4. It's very cool at the first listenings, but not very memorable. Though you might like it a lot the first times.


----------



## Neo Romanza

An amazing composer. Own all of the Marco Polo and Naxos recordings thus far. _Symphony No. 2_ and the ballet _Crossroads_ are particular favorites.


----------



## arpeggio

*Wow!!!!!*

I just listened to the _Fourth_. I am totally unfamiliar with this composer. Thanks for the wonderful post. This is one of the reasons I participate in this forum. Many members here been introduced to many fine new composers.

This is one of the reasons I dislike the I dislike so and so composer posts. 90% of the time when a poster claims so and so's music stinks it is just his personal biases. The final judge is your own ears not the petty biases that some have around here. If I took into account every childish negative complaint I have read here seriously, I would burn by CD collection and convert my bassoon into a lamp and give up on classical music. I have even seen threads here complaining about Beethoven and Mozart. I truly believe that most people do not care about what music I dislike. I never learn anything new about classical music when I listen to a person grouse about why he hates this composer and that.

I learn more from positive posts like 'Ravndal'.

Thanks for introducing me to a new composer that I will definitely add to my collection.


----------



## Ravndal

Very cool. Happy to help


----------



## taduy

The fourth symphony  is my beloved


----------



## Orfeo

I ditto that, plus the 4th Symphony (with such a hell of a coda).


----------



## Trout

For those that like his symphonies, try his _Symphonic Variations_ (on Youtube here: 



) which is a nice, joyful piece in the same vain. I could even discern some similar thematic material that appears in the 4th Symphony. Both pieces can be found on this great recording:


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve got the Naxos set of the orchestral works and symphonies, and take an occasional listen. It´s probably one of Naxos´ most interesting and successful series undertakings.

The "_Concerto for Strings_" for instance


----------

